# Climbing the Alps - Gear Ratio



## Simone Vasco (8 Dec 2011)

I'm going cycle from London to Italy climbing the Austrian Alps with the single speed I use to commute in London.
I will climb 3 mountain passes. The climbs have all an average gradient of 2.5%-4% with maximum of 8-9%. They're about 15 miles long.

I'm going to use 48/17 until I can but I'm going to carry a spare chain ring for the big climbs.
What do you think it's a good compromise for this kind of hill? I was thinking 38/17?

I'm 25, 5'7", quite fit (I cycled to Paris via Calais (270 miles in 44 hours a few months ago - through French hills)

Thanks, your suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## oldfatfool (8 Dec 2011)

Which passes are you thinking of taking, and where have you got your gradient info from? I would be wary of average gradient figures you are more likely to be climbing at 8-9 % for a good distance and I would base your choice on that rather than expecting to cycle 15 miles at 3% with short spells of 9%


----------



## Simone Vasco (8 Dec 2011)

Fernpass and Reschenpass. I got the data from a KMZ file I imported from the GPX (you need Google Earth to import it. then select Edit - Show elevation profile)

http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/display/1323088571-06481-83.244.246.130.kmz


----------



## oldfatfool (8 Dec 2011)

Never been over the Fernpass but the Reschen isn't particularly steep (or exciting) on either side. Keep an eye out for the tower in the dam where they flooded a town.

If you wanted something more spectacular scenary wise the Timseljoch is fantastic not much more demanding climbing the Austrian side but the descent into Italy is quite hairy.


----------



## Simone Vasco (8 Dec 2011)

I know about the church tower... the flood was courtesy of Mussolini. 
Thanks, I'll check the Timseljoch out as an optional route. Did you do it on a single-speed?


----------



## oldfatfool (8 Dec 2011)

Simone Vasco said:


> I know about the church tower... the flood was courtesy of Mussolini.
> Thanks, I'll check the Timseljoch out as an optional route. Did you do it on a single-speed?


 
afraid all my touring so far as been petrol powered, planning on changing that next year though


----------



## Simone Vasco (8 Dec 2011)

you cheat 

thank you!


----------



## zigzag (8 Dec 2011)

38/17 should be fine, but will you have a shorter chain for that or will have two quick links on one chain. a bit of a faff to change chains on tour. will you be rushing your trip or taking it easy? if no rush, i'd use lower gear for the entire trip - around 63-65".


----------



## Simone Vasco (8 Dec 2011)

I will carry a spare shorter chain for the 38/17. I'm just afraid 38/17 is going to be too much spinning. Will try to keep my 48/17. The 38 is really just in case it's actually too tough. I haven't got much experience on hills.


----------



## zigzag (8 Dec 2011)

if you are determined to use two chainrings, wouldn't it be more convenient to have them both on the crank and have a chain tensioner at the back? this way you could just push the chain to the smaller chainring whenever going gets tough without needing to swap chains and chainrings. not exactly a purist image of single-speed setup


----------



## Simone Vasco (8 Dec 2011)

I thought about it but I actually like the single speed look, trying to keep it simple here. I'm just wondering if for 15 miles at average 4% and peaks of 9% the 38/17 gear ratio is too low?


----------



## knightwhosaysni (9 Dec 2011)

The Fernpass is not that hard (as alpine passes go...) but it does have a lot of traffic. I took the off-road route along the Via Claudia Augusta which is more scenic but less singlespeedable.


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2011)

Nuts...........


----------



## Simone Vasco (9 Dec 2011)

Is the Claudia Augusta asphalt? Does it follow a completely different off road or is it well connected with the road? In case I can't climb it and have to go back to the main road.
I'll try to get there during the week to avoid the weekend traffic.


----------



## knightwhosaysni (9 Dec 2011)

That section is rough gravel and needs a reasonably heavy duty bike and it is quite far from the road, only crossing it again after the summit.

some photos of the path:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30935529
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30935724

If you pick the right time the road should be OK. There were too many HGVs and caravans for my liking when I was there.


----------



## Simone Vasco (19 Dec 2011)

Thanks, that's great to know. I'm actually riding a single speed with 700x23.. not sure I can do gravel very easy.


----------



## rich p (19 Dec 2011)

Some of the VCA on the Fernpass side is a struggle offroad as I found to my cost. Stick to the road as it's not that bad IMHO. After Pfunds I suggest you follow the VCA and take the road that stays NW of the River Inn (B187?). It's a nice descent hugging a cliff and most of the heavy traffic takes the main road (B135?). The penalty is a climb from Martina to Nauders which is grinding and winding but rewarding.

Here's a pic of a section with the Roman cartwheel tracks visible


----------



## zizou (19 Dec 2011)

I cant remember the address but i recently read a blog post by someone who did 4 ascents (the 3 roads plus the fireroad) up Ventoux in one day fixed - think it was 48x18 he had. The descending in particular sounded punishing and not enjoyable at all, unlike what it would be like on a freewheel so a flip flop might be a good idea.


----------



## zizou (19 Dec 2011)

found it http://www.thebicyclestory.com/2011/11/paul-rozelles-24-hour-pre-pbp-fixed-gear-mont-ventoux-rides/


----------



## rich p (19 Dec 2011)

FWIW, these are the two days my wife wrote up about the Fernpass and the Reschenpass on the crazyguy site.

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=1&page_id=115862&v=2l
http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=1&page_id=115871&v=2X


----------



## simon.r (19 Dec 2011)

Some years ago I struggled up an Alpine pass using 22/32 on my mountain bike. Of course, if I'd had sensible tyres fitted and not 2.3" knobblies I'd have used 44/11. Possibly

I did speak to an American lady who passed me riding fixed, so it's definitely doable. Just not by me!


----------



## Simone Vasco (14 Mar 2012)

zizou said:


> found it http://www.thebicyclestory.com/2011/11/paul-rozelles-24-hour-pre-pbp-fixed-gear-mont-ventoux-rides/


 
Thanks for this. Quite a challenge on the Ventoux (I'm not THAT crazy). I run fixed in London but will possibly mount freewheel when climbing and descending the Alps.
I wonder if a 2.2 gear ratio will be enough to climb 9% gradient


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Mar 2012)

I struggled on a 0.92 gear ratio on 6km of 10% gradient.
However ridiculously low your gearing is, sometimes the hill is even more ridiculously steep!


----------



## DreamBig (4 Apr 2012)

I came across a nice app called Bike Gear Calculator, I had the same issues with gears. this gear calculator gave me the answers I needed. As it turned out there are so many things to take into consideration.
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bike-gear-calculator/id505985340?ls=1&mt=8


----------



## Simone Vasco (22 May 2012)

So at the end I did it!
1007 miles in 10 days.
Fixed 48/16 until Stuttgart then it was just too much so I switched to 48/17 freewheel. Passes weren't that difficult even though it was snowing A LOT the day I climbed Fernpass in Austria. On a side note Northern Italy dolomites are just awesome and so is the Val Venosta valley. Great experience. I posted every day on Strava and uploaded pictures in my twitter page if you're interested let me know.


----------



## oldfatfool (22 May 2012)

Linky to pics needed. Did you get up the Timseljoch?


----------



## Alex11 (1 Aug 2012)

What a fantastic idea - touring on a singlespeed! :-) Did you camp?


----------



## Old Plodder (20 Sep 2012)

Alex11 said:


> What a fantastic idea - touring on a singlespeed! :-) Did you camp?


They used to do it in the old days...........


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Sep 2012)

fatmac said:


> They used to do it in the old days...........


They used to send kids down the mines in the old days too..........


----------



## compo (20 Sep 2012)

GregCollins said:


> They used to send kids down the mines in the old days too..........


 
Now they go to school and they call it progress


----------



## HLaB (30 Sep 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Linky to pics needed. Did you get up the Timseljoch?


Ditto


----------

